# Dior fard color?



## Cutie_angel8823

Hello,

I just bought my montaigne 30 in the oblique version. When I was in store, I also tried on the MyABC dior and I fell in love with the color.

I already have the medium Lady Dior in Black and a mini Lady Dior in the light gray.

Question 1.
Should I also get the Myabc lady dior?  

Question 2.
On the website, the name of this bag is called Blush. Is this the same color as Fard? Anyone that has the color Fard, can you pls share the color code? I just want to make sure I am buying the correct color.

I asked my SA and she said that blush and fard are two different colors.

Thank you so much .


----------



## Chanel923




----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Thank you so much. This helps tremendously.

Do you have any regrets getting this color? Has there been any color transfer on the bag? 






Chanel923 said:


> View attachment 4839759


----------



## Chanel923

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Thank you so much. This helps tremendously.
> 
> Do you have any regrets getting this color? Has there been any color transfer on the bag?


No regrets at all.  Love the color.  It’s a very pretty nude pink.  I tried on other pinks, pale pink, and matte blush and this color wins hands down.  The matte blush is more brown tone than this Fard color.  We have to be very careful with color transfer with any light colored bag.  I didn’t have a chance to use it yet.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Love your bag 



Chanel923 said:


> No regrets at all.  Love the color.  It’s a very pretty nude pink.  I tried on other pinks, pale pink, and matte blush and this color wins hands down.  The matte blush is more brown tone than this Fard color.  We have to be very careful with color transfer with any light colored bag.  I didn’t have a chance to use it yet.
> View attachment 4839790


----------



## averagejoe

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> On the website, the name of this bag is called Blush. Is this the same color as Fard? Anyone that has the color Fard, can you pls share the color code? I just want to make sure I am buying the correct color.
> 
> I asked my SA and she said that blush and fard are two different colors.


The word "Fard" is French for "blush". I always thought they were the same colour.


----------



## k5ml3k

Is this from the 2020 collection? I have an ABCDior bag as well from 2018 that looks similar to Fard but I’m not sure what color it actually is. It was bought second hand so i don’t have any tags, etc. Any help would be appreciated!
Here’s a pic of the bag and the tag inside if it helps  thank you!


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

I also have Fard. I would def get the blush / Fard. I went into the store to have a look without the intention of buying, I was debating over the grey and Fard. Saw the Fard and fell in love. They told me it was sold out across the UK and one was on hold. As the store was closing, the person didn’t pick it up and I got it. No regrets. The bag makes my heart sing. 

The SA told me it was a very delicate bag, and colour transfers could happen. I do wear with jeans, etc. I just spray down my jeans. I am careful with my bag. 

Next purchase mini grey.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Me too. It wasnt my intention to add another Lady dior since I already have the mini and the medium. But when I saw the color, my heart skipped a beat. Since I don’t have the small size, I think it is not a bad idea to get this color Fard in the MyAbc dior.

i have the mini lady dior in grey. It’s such a pretty bag especially with the chain. Gotta admit that I dont use it as much though as it doesnt fit a lot. 



Bookie2020 said:


> I also have Fard. I would def get the blush / Fard. I went into the store to have a look without the intention of buying, I was debating over the grey and Fard. Saw the Fard and fell in love. They told me it was sold out across the UK and one was on hold. As the store was closing, the person didn’t pick it up and I got it. No regrets. The bag makes my heart sing.
> 
> The SA told me it was a very delicate bag, and colour transfers could happen. I do wear with jeans, etc. I just spray down my jeans. I am careful with my bag.
> 
> Next purchase mini grey.


----------



## Ryan

averagejoe said:


> The word "Fard" is French for "blush". I always thought they were the same colour.



thank you for translating. I was saying “fart” in my head.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Finally bought it. Saw it in person and the color is gorgeous.


----------



## Chanel923

So so beautiful isn’t she?  Congrats dear!  The matte nude has a different tone compared to this fard color.  I was looking for matching cardholder but there was none available and the matte nude was not quite the same.  Job well done on my the mitz.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Yes, it’s beautiful and I am glad I added this color to my collection. I noticed too that the matte is more brown nudish whereas this fard lambskin with champagne gold hardware has a little bit more pink to it.

I tied it myself. Just learned it from Youtube. Took me about 5 minutes. Not perfect or as nice as yours, but I’m satisfied. 






Chanel923 said:


> So so beautiful isn’t she?  Congrats dear!  The matte nude has a different tone compared to this fard color.  I was looking for matching cardholder but there was none available and the matte nude was not quite the same.  Job well done on my the mitz.


----------



## Volvomom

That color is gorgeous.   Does anyone have the blue/denim/steel color??


----------



## Chanellover2015

Volvomom said:


> That color is gorgeous.   Does anyone have the blue/denim/steel color??



I don’t have it but I was contending between the denim one and the fard. I went with the fard in the end but the denim is gorgeous as well in patent and in lamb skin. If I could I would have purchased it as well but had to pick only one.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I’ve seen the denim blue in person and it is a gorgeous color. But I ultimately went for the fard color since I have a chanel boy that is very similar to the Dior denim blue.



Volvomom said:


> That color is gorgeous.   Does anyone have the blue/denim/steel color??


----------



## Volvomom

I wish I could buy like 5 of them..... LoL.    Thank you for posting the picture..... gorgeous.  Fard color is amazing.   I'm new to posting things here, I don't know how to maneuver these boards yet.  I even love the greyish color too.   Im a huge sucker for patent too.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

I recently got the Montaigne 30 in blush. I don't have a great pic of just the bag to share at the moment, but here it is in a pic, so you can somewhat see the difference vs. Fard 

I will say that the 'blush' on the Montaigne is not as deep / rich of a color as the Fard - if that makes sense. When I was getting MyLady Dior last yr, it was btwn the grey and Fard. I went with the grey, simply b/c I already had so many nudes in my collection... But I kind of regretted no getting the Fard, so I got the the Montaigne in blush vs. the oblique last month. PS. the Montaigne looks much different in person than it is depicted on Dior's site

But I   the Fard color still. It's truly breathtaking on the Lady Dior!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I love your montaigne. It looks so nice with the blush color.

I do like the fard color, but I wish it was just a little more richer in color. But nonetheless, i still like it.



Designer_Dreams said:


> I recently got the Montaigne 30 in blush. I don't have a great pic of just the bag to share at the moment, but here it is in a pic, so you can somewhat see the difference vs. Fard
> 
> I will say that the 'blush' on the Montaigne is not as deep / rich of a color as the Fard - if that makes sense. When I was getting MyLady Dior last yr, it was btwn the grey and Fard. I went with the grey, simply b/c I already had so many nudes in my collection... But I kind of regretted no getting the Fard, so I got the the Montaigne in blush vs. the oblique last month. PS. the Montaigne looks much different in person than it is depicted on Dior's site
> 
> But I   the Fard color still. It's truly breathtaking on the Lady Dior!
> 
> View attachment 4869068


----------



## Podoyogurt

Lady Dior mini in fard !


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

Does anyone know if the large Lady Dior is regularly offered in this color?  It seems to be a relatively common color for the ABCDiors but I hadn't seen a large in blush/fard until this fall.  I've been wanting one ever since I first saw it, so if it might be hard to find later on I think I'm going to go ahead and get it while I still can.  Otherwise, some of those blue gradient bags from Summer 2021 are calling my name . . .


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

i would get it instead of waiting since prices have been going up.



Prettyinpnknwht said:


> Does anyone know if the large Lady Dior is regularly offered in this color?  It seems to be a relatively common color for the ABCDiors but I hadn't seen a large in blush/fard until this fall.  I've been wanting one ever since I first saw it, so if it might be hard to find later on I think I'm going to go ahead and get it while I still can.  Otherwise, some of those blue gradient bags from Summer 2021 are calling my name . . .


----------



## Chrysje

averagejoe said:


> The word "Fard" is French for "blush". I always thought they were the same colour.


May I ask you if you (ofcourse you do LOL) know the difference between the color fard and rose des vents? I purchased a lady Dior in fard this year but today found an old business card from 2 years where a Dior SA wrote info on a rose des vents lady Dior on it. I am googling on the rose des vents color but only get patent leather pictures. It drives me crazy trying to figure out the difference between the two colors and if I should have gotten/asked for the rose des vents color. But I never saw it in the boutique ( I think). Maybe it’s not being made anymore? I have no idea. They probably look quite similar but do you have a preference for one of the colors? I hope you don’t mind me asking you, but I was googling on the fard color purseforum, saw your reply and in my book you are the authority on Dior EVERYTHING LOL.  Thank you so much in advance for your response


----------



## averagejoe

Chrysje said:


> May I ask you if you (ofcourse you do LOL) know the difference between the color fard and rose des vents? I purchased a lady Dior in fard this year but today found an old business card from 2 years where a Dior SA wrote info on a rose des vents lady Dior on it. I am googling on the rose des vents color but only get patent leather pictures. It drives me crazy trying to figure out the difference between the two colors and if I should have gotten/asked for the rose des vents color. But I never saw it in the boutique ( I think). Maybe it’s not being made anymore? I have no idea. They probably look quite similar but do you have a preference for one of the colors? I hope you don’t mind me asking you, but I was googling on the fard color purseforum, saw your reply and in my book you are the authority on Dior EVERYTHING LOL.  Thank you so much in advance for your response


Aww thanks! Nah I'm not an authority. Actually Dior has expanded its product range so much recently that I'm losing count of all the colours! 

The two colours (Fard and Rose des Vents) look so similar that they can easily be mistaken for the same colour! It looks like Rose des Vents is a bit lighter, almost like the former nude colour:

Rose des Vents:






Fard:





Because they are so similar, I have no preference for either.


----------



## lyxxx035

Hello! I'm new to Dior and considering the MyABCDior in Blush/Fard as my push present with baby #2. I know this is a Dior thread so opinions may lean towards Dior but I'd be interested in anyone's thoughts! https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...dy-dior-my-abcdior-bag-blush-cannage-lambskin

Below is my current collection:

Chanel Black Rectangular Mini Classic Flap, SHW
Celine Black Micro Luggage
Celine Clay Phantom Luggage
Celine Navy Mini Belt Bag
Celine Black Medium Classic Bag
YSL Navy Small Lou Lou, GHW
YSL Dark Beige Uptown Pouch, GHW
I plan on getting the following next (normal save up and buy on my own sort of thing since they're not on the higher end, $-wise so I don't really want either of them as a push present):

YSL Black Small Kate Bag, GHW
Givenchy Antigona Black Small in Smooth Leather
Ideally I would have loved to get a Chanel Medium Classic Flap in Black with GHW, but I'm not about to spend $7,800 on it now after the price increase. That's way too close to Birkin territory for me. I'd love to get a Chanel Black Rectangular Mini Classic Flap in GHW to have one of each hardware, and I'd be okay paying the new $4,400 price... but we all know how hard it is to get mini flaps nowadays. I'm currently on a waitlist at a Chanel boutique for one and she said it would be 1-2 years. Note also that I'm not interested in purchasing bags pre-loved, its just a personal preference. As you can tell, I LOVE Celine but there's nothing really there I want right now since I prefer the older Phoebe Philo designs. YSL is also a favorite, but I'll purchase the Kate when Saks or other online retailers have promotions.

So that brings me to the MyABCDior in Blush/Fard! Here are some rambling thoughts:

This color is the best blush/nude I've seen from any brand and it would really be the only color I'd consider getting the Lady Dior in, I don't own any bags even remotely close to this color.
It would be my first and only Dior bag, the ability to personalize with the charms drew me in. I'm a sucker for being able to put my name/initials on it!
I don't love how the strap attaches to one side in the front and the opposite side in the back. I don't have an issue hand carrying it but its one small detail that I've never been a big fan of and strayed away from in my current bags.
One of my favorite things about my Celine bags is people don't know they're luxury unless you KNOW bags. I kind of like how that is the same for the Lady Dior, compared to Chanel where everyone knows when they see a Classic Flap that it's Chanel.
Should I try to get a Chanel Black Rectangular Mini Classic Flap in GHW from the boutique instead even though it may literally take forever and I still might fail? Part of me is afraid I'm "substituting in" the Lady Dior because I don't want to spend the money on a Medium Classic Flap and its dang near impossible to get a mini right now without going pre-loved.
I've heard amazing things about Dior service and in a non-pandemic world would love to experience it in the boutique (closest being in Chicago, so I'd have to fly there). However with the baby arriving soon and Covid still a thing, I'd likely have to purchase it online. Part of me just wants to be able to buy it in store though and have that memory/experience attached to the bag. Am I missing out if I buy the bag online? I could wait until later in the year and make a quick trip to Chicago post-baby to buy the bag, but since I'm only interested in Blush/Fard... am I risking it not being available by waiting?
Is the $4,700 price tag worth it for the Lady Dior? I'm used to spending in the $3s for Celine and $1-2s for YSL. I know Chanel is its own thing with pricing but I go back and forth if I should ask for a Lady Dior as my push present, when I could get both the YSL Kate and Givenchy Antigona in total for less (though it wouldn't feel as special for some reason compared to the Lady Dior).
Thank you to anyone who took the time to read this and provide your input/opinion/thoughts!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Based on your collections, you have quite a few dark color bags. Personally, I would get the fard color as it is such a nice color that you don’t see from other designers. It would be different from what you already have and would be a nice addition to your collection.

I have the small size lady dior in the color fard, and my heart still skips a beat when I take it out.

Even with the price increases that has been happening, I think Dior price range is still acceptable compare to Chanel. Not quite a big fan of other Dior bags, but the Lady Dior is such a classic. I have Lady dior in medium, small and mini.

Good luck deciding.



lyxxx035 said:


> lyxxx035 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I'm new to Dior and considering the MyABCDior in Blush/Fard as my push present with baby #2. I know this is a Dior thread so opinions may lean towards Dior but I'd be interested in anyone's thoughts! https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...dy-dior-my-abcdior-bag-blush-cannage-lambskin
> 
> Below is my current collection:
> 
> Chanel Black Rectangular Mini Classic Flap, SHW
> Celine Black Micro Luggage
> Celine Clay Phantom Luggage
> Celine Navy Mini Belt Bag
> Celine Black Medium Classic Bag
> YSL Navy Small Lou Lou, GHW
> YSL Dark Beige Uptown Pouch, GHW
> I plan on getting the following next (normal save up and buy on my own sort of thing since they're not on the higher end, $-wise so I don't really want either of them as a push present):
> 
> YSL Black Small Kate Bag, GHW
> Givenchy Antigona Black Small in Smooth Leather
> Ideally I would have loved to get a Chanel Medium Classic Flap in Black with GHW, but I'm not about to spend $7,800 on it now after the price increase. That's way too close to Birkin territory for me. I'd love to get a Chanel Black Rectangular Mini Classic Flap in GHW to have one of each hardware, and I'd be okay paying the new $4,400 price... but we all know how hard it is to get mini flaps nowadays. I'm currently on a waitlist at a Chanel boutique for one and she said it would be 1-2 years. Note also that I'm not interested in purchasing bags pre-loved, its just a personal preference. As you can tell, I LOVE Celine but there's nothing really there I want right now since I prefer the older Phoebe Philo designs. YSL is also a favorite, but I'll purchase the Kate when Saks or other online retailers have promotions.
> 
> So that brings me to the MyABCDior in Blush/Fard! Here are some rambling thoughts:
> 
> This color is the best blush/nude I've seen from any brand and it would really be the only color I'd consider getting the Lady Dior in, I don't own any bags even remotely close to this color.
> It would be my first and only Dior bag, the ability to personalize with the charms drew me in. I'm a sucker for being able to put my name/initials on it!
> I don't love how the strap attaches to one side in the front and the opposite side in the back. I don't have an issue hand carrying it but its one small detail that I've never been a big fan of and strayed away from in my current bags.
> One of my favorite things about my Celine bags is people don't know they're luxury unless you KNOW bags. I kind of like how that is the same for the Lady Dior, compared to Chanel where everyone knows when they see a Classic Flap that it's Chanel.
> Should I try to get a Chanel Black Rectangular Mini Classic Flap in GHW from the boutique instead even though it may literally take forever and I still might fail? Part of me is afraid I'm "substituting in" the Lady Dior because I don't want to spend the money on a Medium Classic Flap and its dang near impossible to get a mini right now without going pre-loved.
> I've heard amazing things about Dior service and in a non-pandemic world would love to experience it in the boutique (closest being in Chicago, so I'd have to fly there). However with the baby arriving soon and Covid still a thing, I'd likely have to purchase it online. Part of me just wants to be able to buy it in store though and have that memory/experience attached to the bag. Am I missing out if I buy the bag online? I could wait until later in the year and make a quick trip to Chicago post-baby to buy the bag, but since I'm only interested in Blush/Fard... am I risking it not being available by waiting?
> Is the $4,700 price tag worth it for the Lady Dior? I'm used to spending in the $3s for Celine and $1-2s for YSL. I know Chanel is its own thing with pricing but I go back and forth if I should ask for a Lady Dior as my push present, when I could get both the YSL Kate and Givenchy Antigona in total for less (though it wouldn't feel as special for some reason compared to the Lady Dior).
> Thank you to anyone who took the time to read this and provide your input/opinion/thoughts!
Click to expand...


----------



## CrazyCool01

my vote is for Dior too .. i have both dior and chanels in my collection and absolutely love Dior quality.

lady dior is a stunning bag more stunning than mini rectangle in my opinion !


----------



## LavenderIce

lyxxx035 said:


> Hello! I'm new to Dior and considering the MyABCDior in Blush/Fard as my push present with baby #2. I know this is a Dior thread so opinions may lean towards Dior but I'd be interested in anyone's thoughts! https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...dy-dior-my-abcdior-bag-blush-cannage-lambskin
> 
> Below is my current collection:
> 
> Chanel Black Rectangular Mini Classic Flap, SHW
> Celine Black Micro Luggage
> Celine Clay Phantom Luggage
> Celine Navy Mini Belt Bag
> Celine Black Medium Classic Bag
> YSL Navy Small Lou Lou, GHW
> YSL Dark Beige Uptown Pouch, GHW
> I plan on getting the following next (normal save up and buy on my own sort of thing since they're not on the higher end, $-wise so I don't really want either of them as a push present):
> 
> YSL Black Small Kate Bag, GHW
> Givenchy Antigona Black Small in Smooth Leather
> Ideally I would have loved to get a Chanel Medium Classic Flap in Black with GHW, but I'm not about to spend $7,800 on it now after the price increase. That's way too close to Birkin territory for me. I'd love to get a Chanel Black Rectangular Mini Classic Flap in GHW to have one of each hardware, and I'd be okay paying the new $4,400 price... but we all know how hard it is to get mini flaps nowadays. I'm currently on a waitlist at a Chanel boutique for one and she said it would be 1-2 years. Note also that I'm not interested in purchasing bags pre-loved, its just a personal preference. As you can tell, I LOVE Celine but there's nothing really there I want right now since I prefer the older Phoebe Philo designs. YSL is also a favorite, but I'll purchase the Kate when Saks or other online retailers have promotions.
> 
> So that brings me to the MyABCDior in Blush/Fard! Here are some rambling thoughts:
> 
> This color is the best blush/nude I've seen from any brand and it would really be the only color I'd consider getting the Lady Dior in, I don't own any bags even remotely close to this color.
> It would be my first and only Dior bag, the ability to personalize with the charms drew me in. I'm a sucker for being able to put my name/initials on it!
> I don't love how the strap attaches to one side in the front and the opposite side in the back. I don't have an issue hand carrying it but its one small detail that I've never been a big fan of and strayed away from in my current bags.
> One of my favorite things about my Celine bags is people don't know they're luxury unless you KNOW bags. I kind of like how that is the same for the Lady Dior, compared to Chanel where everyone knows when they see a Classic Flap that it's Chanel.
> Should I try to get a Chanel Black Rectangular Mini Classic Flap in GHW from the boutique instead even though it may literally take forever and I still might fail? Part of me is afraid I'm "substituting in" the Lady Dior because I don't want to spend the money on a Medium Classic Flap and its dang near impossible to get a mini right now without going pre-loved.
> I've heard amazing things about Dior service and in a non-pandemic world would love to experience it in the boutique (closest being in Chicago, so I'd have to fly there). However with the baby arriving soon and Covid still a thing, I'd likely have to purchase it online. Part of me just wants to be able to buy it in store though and have that memory/experience attached to the bag. Am I missing out if I buy the bag online? I could wait until later in the year and make a quick trip to Chicago post-baby to buy the bag, but since I'm only interested in Blush/Fard... am I risking it not being available by waiting?
> Is the $4,700 price tag worth it for the Lady Dior? I'm used to spending in the $3s for Celine and $1-2s for YSL. I know Chanel is its own thing with pricing but I go back and forth if I should ask for a Lady Dior as my push present, when I could get both the YSL Kate and Givenchy Antigona in total for less (though it wouldn't feel as special for some reason compared to the Lady Dior).
> Thank you to anyone who took the time to read this and provide your input/opinion/thoughts!



My vote is for the LD. In response to your points:
1. Fard is a beautiful neutral color. It does not duplicate anything else in your collection.
2. None of your other options allow for personalization. Being able to personalize it, elevates the whole concept of push presents, IMO. 
3. Though you're not a fan of how the strap attaches (one in the front and one in the back,) I saw a YouTuber mention how the strap placement helped the handles stay up when being carried that way. Not sure if that matters to you, but I felt so englightened when I saw that. lol
4. LD is definitely not played out like Chanel CF or LV neverfull.
5. Sounds like you really want a Mini Rectangle black ghw. Somehow, I don't think they're that difficult to get from the boutique? Granted, it may take a lot of effort and/or right time, right place kind of thing but I think they're attainable.
6. The boutique experience is definitely a good one, particularly if you click with the right SA. Fard is a classic colour. I think the boutique will have it, if not, they can send one to you from another boutique. Also, waiting to go to the boutique will give you more time to think about your options.
7. Price is worth what you think it is. I tend to agree that the YSL Kate and Givenchy Antigona do not feel as special for a push present.


----------



## averagejoe

lyxxx035 said:


> Hello! I'm new to Dior and considering the MyABCDior in Blush/Fard as my push present with baby #2. I know this is a Dior thread so opinions may lean towards Dior but I'd be interested in anyone's thoughts! https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...dy-dior-my-abcdior-bag-blush-cannage-lambskin
> 
> Below is my current collection:
> 
> Chanel Black Rectangular Mini Classic Flap, SHW
> Celine Black Micro Luggage
> Celine Clay Phantom Luggage
> Celine Navy Mini Belt Bag
> Celine Black Medium Classic Bag
> YSL Navy Small Lou Lou, GHW
> YSL Dark Beige Uptown Pouch, GHW
> I plan on getting the following next (normal save up and buy on my own sort of thing since they're not on the higher end, $-wise so I don't really want either of them as a push present):
> 
> YSL Black Small Kate Bag, GHW
> Givenchy Antigona Black Small in Smooth Leather
> Ideally I would have loved to get a Chanel Medium Classic Flap in Black with GHW, but I'm not about to spend $7,800 on it now after the price increase. That's way too close to Birkin territory for me. I'd love to get a Chanel Black Rectangular Mini Classic Flap in GHW to have one of each hardware, and I'd be okay paying the new $4,400 price... but we all know how hard it is to get mini flaps nowadays. I'm currently on a waitlist at a Chanel boutique for one and she said it would be 1-2 years. Note also that I'm not interested in purchasing bags pre-loved, its just a personal preference. As you can tell, I LOVE Celine but there's nothing really there I want right now since I prefer the older Phoebe Philo designs. YSL is also a favorite, but I'll purchase the Kate when Saks or other online retailers have promotions.
> 
> So that brings me to the MyABCDior in Blush/Fard! Here are some rambling thoughts:
> 
> This color is the best blush/nude I've seen from any brand and it would really be the only color I'd consider getting the Lady Dior in, I don't own any bags even remotely close to this color.
> It would be my first and only Dior bag, the ability to personalize with the charms drew me in. I'm a sucker for being able to put my name/initials on it!
> I don't love how the strap attaches to one side in the front and the opposite side in the back. I don't have an issue hand carrying it but its one small detail that I've never been a big fan of and strayed away from in my current bags.
> One of my favorite things about my Celine bags is people don't know they're luxury unless you KNOW bags. I kind of like how that is the same for the Lady Dior, compared to Chanel where everyone knows when they see a Classic Flap that it's Chanel.
> Should I try to get a Chanel Black Rectangular Mini Classic Flap in GHW from the boutique instead even though it may literally take forever and I still might fail? Part of me is afraid I'm "substituting in" the Lady Dior because I don't want to spend the money on a Medium Classic Flap and its dang near impossible to get a mini right now without going pre-loved.
> I've heard amazing things about Dior service and in a non-pandemic world would love to experience it in the boutique (closest being in Chicago, so I'd have to fly there). However with the baby arriving soon and Covid still a thing, I'd likely have to purchase it online. Part of me just wants to be able to buy it in store though and have that memory/experience attached to the bag. Am I missing out if I buy the bag online? I could wait until later in the year and make a quick trip to Chicago post-baby to buy the bag, but since I'm only interested in Blush/Fard... am I risking it not being available by waiting?
> Is the $4,700 price tag worth it for the Lady Dior? I'm used to spending in the $3s for Celine and $1-2s for YSL. I know Chanel is its own thing with pricing but I go back and forth if I should ask for a Lady Dior as my push present, when I could get both the YSL Kate and Givenchy Antigona in total for less (though it wouldn't feel as special for some reason compared to the Lady Dior).
> Thank you to anyone who took the time to read this and provide your input/opinion/thoughts!


1) Seems like you should buy it.
2) Yes, the personalization is really nice.
3) It keeps the handles upright and the bag not hang weirdly from your body. They never added extra D-rings to the bag to attach the strap to the sides instead because the D-rings would make the bag look less elegant. Hand-carrying the bag is the best way to wear it, in my opinion.
4) You can even go for the Lady Dior with the leather-covered or enameled charms to tone them down even more if you want the bag to look more discreet.
5) If you feel like getting the Lady Dior is "settling", then maybe you shouldn't get it because you will always still want the Mini Classic Flap, and may still buy it if you end up seeing it restocked at the boutique. If this happens, then you may regret getting the Lady Dior.
6) I think you will be missing the service if you buy online, and this goes for every brand, not just Dior. You should at least try on the bag you're going to buy, and inspect it should there be any flaws.
7) Truly, none of the prices of luxury are worth it, yet I'm willing to pay them because I want those items. The Lady Dior is much more iconic than the Kate and Antigona, and has proven its longevity, so definitely get the Lady Dior if you won't want the Chanel anymore after getting it.


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

Buy buy buy! You will not regret
2 similar bag tastes here. I have the Chanel medium classic black in shw and planning to get the Celine micro luggage in black.
I have the ABC Dior fard, which I got after my Chanel. I thought I’d love my Chanel more, but its this particular Dior that makes my heart sing more than any other bags. Not a fan of other Dior bags. I generally prefer Chanel but I’d rescue This bag first if anything happened.


----------



## lyxxx035

Tote Ali said:


> Ah man this is a hard choice! Have you looked into repairs outside of the dept store and Celine? I'd love to hear which department store you found this gem at if you're open to sharing! Good luck deciding!





Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Based on your collections, you have quite a few dark color bags. Personally, I would get the fard color as it is such a nice color that you don’t see from other designers. It would be different from what you already have and would be a nice addition to your collection.
> 
> I have the small size lady dior in the color fard, and my heart still skips a beat when I take it out.
> 
> Even with the price increases that has been happening, I think Dior price range is still acceptable compare to Chanel. Not quite a big fan of other Dior bags, but the Lady Dior is such a classic. I have Lady dior in medium, small and mini.
> 
> Good luck deciding.





CrazyCool01 said:


> my vote is for Dior too .. i have both dior and chanels in my collection and absolutely love Dior quality.
> 
> lady dior is a stunning bag more stunning than mini rectangle in my opinion !





LavenderIce said:


> My vote is for the LD. In response to your points:
> 1. Fard is a beautiful neutral color. It does not duplicate anything else in your collection.
> 2. None of your other options allow for personalization. Being able to personalize it, elevates the whole concept of push presents, IMO.
> 3. Though you're not a fan of how the strap attaches (one in the front and one in the back,) I saw a YouTuber mention how the strap placement helped the handles stay up when being carried that way. Not sure if that matters to you, but I felt so englightened when I saw that. lol
> 4. LD is definitely not played out like Chanel CF or LV neverfull.
> 5. Sounds like you really want a Mini Rectangle black ghw. Somehow, I don't think they're that difficult to get from the boutique? Granted, it may take a lot of effort and/or right time, right place kind of thing but I think they're attainable.
> 6. The boutique experience is definitely a good one, particularly if you click with the right SA. Fard is a classic colour. I think the boutique will have it, if not, they can send one to you from another boutique. Also, waiting to go to the boutique will give you more time to think about your options.
> 7. Price is worth what you think it is. I tend to agree that the YSL Kate and Givenchy Antigona do not feel as special for a push present.





averagejoe said:


> 1) Seems like you should buy it.
> 2) Yes, the personalization is really nice.
> 3) It keeps the handles upright and the bag not hang weirdly from your body. They never added extra D-rings to the bag to attach the strap to the sides instead because the D-rings would make the bag look less elegant. Hand-carrying the bag is the best way to wear it, in my opinion.
> 4) You can even go for the Lady Dior with the leather-covered or enameled charms to tone them down even more if you want the bag to look more discreet.
> 5) If you feel like getting the Lady Dior is "settling", then maybe you shouldn't get it because you will always still want the Mini Classic Flap, and may still buy it if you end up seeing it restocked at the boutique. If this happens, then you may regret getting the Lady Dior.
> 6) I think you will be missing the service if you buy online, and this goes for every brand, not just Dior. You should at least try on the bag you're going to buy, and inspect it should there be any flaws.
> 7) Truly, none of the prices of luxury are worth it, yet I'm willing to pay them because I want those items. The Lady Dior is much more iconic than the Kate and Antigona, and has proven its longevity, so definitely get the Lady Dior if you won't want the Chanel anymore after getting it.





Minimalist_Chic said:


> Buy buy buy! You will not regret
> 2 similar bag tastes here. I have the Chanel medium classic black in shw and planning to get the Celine micro luggage in black.
> I have the ABC Dior fard, which I got after my Chanel. I thought I’d love my Chanel more, but its this particular Dior that makes my heart sing more than any other bags. Not a fan of other Dior bags. I generally prefer Chanel but I’d rescue This bag first if anything happened.



Thank you all for your insight and input! In truth, the bag I’ve wanted is the Chanel Medium Classic Flap but with the price increases, the $7,800 just isn’t worth it to me anymore. I had a hard time swallowing the price when it was in the $5XXX so as much as I lusted after it, the value just isn’t there for me. So in part I’m settling by wanting to get the Mini Rectangular Flap instead as a more “worth it for its price substitute”. I have it’s sister in SHW and wanted the GHW to round out my very small Chanel collection (two mini flaps and 3 SLGs). Basically just to have flaps in one of each hardware.

But after reading through everyone’s comments, there’s something about the Lady Dior in Blush/Fard that I keep coming back to. It’s not a color close to anything I own, I love how someone commented that the lambskin was more luxurious than Chanel. And especially appreciated those that own both Chanel and Dior and still loved the LD as much, if not more.

I have tried the MyABCDior on once before in Blush/Fard back in fall of 2019 in Chicago, the size and color were perfect but I wasn’t ready to purchase as I was getting my Celine Belt Bag already. I have some time to make a decision but am strongly favoring the LD, will circle back post baby and let you all know what ends up happening!

Also if anyone has an SA they work with at Dior Chicago, I’d be thankful for their contact info!


----------



## CrazyCool01

lyxxx035 said:


> Thank you all for your insight and input! In truth, the bag I’ve wanted is the Chanel Medium Classic Flap but with the price increases, the $7,800 just isn’t worth it to me anymore. I had a hard time swallowing the price when it was in the $5XXX so as much as I lusted after it, the value just isn’t there for me. So in part I’m settling by wanting to get the Mini Rectangular Flap instead as a more “worth it for its price substitute”. I have it’s sister in SHW and wanted the GHW to round out my very small Chanel collection (two mini flaps and 3 SLGs). Basically just to have flaps in one of each hardware.
> 
> But after reading through everyone’s comments, there’s something about the Lady Dior in Blush/Fard that I keep coming back to. It’s not a color close to anything I own, I love how someone commented that the lambskin was more luxurious than Chanel. And especially appreciated those that own both Chanel and Dior and still loved the LD as much, if not more.
> 
> I have tried the MyABCDior on once before in Blush/Fard back in fall of 2019 in Chicago, the size and color were perfect but I wasn’t ready to purchase as I was getting my Celine Belt Bag already. I have some time to make a decision but am strongly favoring the LD, will circle back post baby and let you all know what ends up happening!
> 
> Also if anyone has an SA they work with at Dior Chicago, I’d be thankful for their contact info!


Good luck with your baby and your purchase ❤️❤️


----------



## Marmotte

My new Fard ABC Lady Dior
Love the new charms!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Marmotte said:


> My new Fard ABC Lady Dior
> Love the new charms!
> 
> View attachment 5137443
> View attachment 5137444


Awesome @Marmotte ❤️❤️


----------



## silviap90

This is still the best colour I’ve ever seen the Lady Dior come in


----------



## stockcharlie

Agreed that fard is still the best color.. went in to the store today to check out the warm taupe, ultramatte and blush in bobby，saddle, LD… and I still like the fard abcdior the best! So tempting!


----------



## nikribcorc

averagejoe said:


> Aww thanks! Nah I'm not an authority. Actually Dior has expanded its product range so much recently that I'm losing count of all the colours!
> 
> The two colours (Fard and Rose des Vents) look so similar that they can easily be mistaken for the same colour! It looks like Rose des Vents is a bit lighter, almost like the former nude colour:
> 
> Rose des Vents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are so similar, I have no preference for either.


I’m going to piggy back on this question, I’m looking for a Dior abc and want to know difference between warm taupe or fard? It seems the warm taupe is harder to get right now and there’s plenty of stock of the fard.  It’s my first Dior lady and I heard Dior makes the best pink?  Thanks!


----------



## lyxxx035

nikribcorc said:


> I’m going to piggy back on this question, I’m looking for a Dior abc and want to know difference between warm taupe or fard? It seems the warm taupe is harder to get right now and there’s plenty of stock of the fard.  It’s my first Dior lady and I heard Dior makes the best pink?  Thanks!


I saw both colors in store, Fard is more blush/pink/nude toned and warm taupe was more beige/brown toned. Warm taupe looked more beige under the store lights but brown in natural light.


----------



## nikribcorc

.


----------



## nikribcorc

lyxxx035 said:


> I saw both colors in store, Fard is more blush/pink/nude toned and warm taupe was more beige/brown toned. Warm taupe looked more beige under the store lights but brown in natural light.


Thank you ❤️


----------



## XCCX

I’m so excited to be an owner of this beautiful color soon! As some of you mentioned, it’s a truly a unique one!


----------



## luciechic

Hello Ladies, 

Sorry for bad English (French girl). I just bought this beautiful ABC DIOR on vinted (with the all package). The lady purchase it in 2019 and it's brand new. I'm still wondering if the colour is "fard" colour ? because sometime I think it is and other moment I Don't think it is… What do you think ? 

And other questions, I wanted a Lady Dior bag for so many years as this bag is such a classic one and so well made but I was thinking of have it in black. But this beautiful baby was at a really good price and I know it was just waiting for me. 

But now I'm afraid as it's my first Dior Bag. Is the leather fragile or easily scratching ? Is colour transfer possible with this colour ? 

I'm not an "evening" person, and now that I have a baby, I Don't go often to restaurants or else on the evening anymore. So I wan't to use it as a "day bag". Not every day because I have other bags that I like to wear, but maybe 2/3 times a Week. Sometime more, sometime less. Do you think it's possible with this bag ? 

Thank you for your help !


----------



## papertiger

luciechic said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Sorry for bad English (French girl). I just bought this beautiful ABC DIOR on vinted (with the all package). The lady purchase it in 2019 and it's brand new. I'm still wondering if the colour is "fard" colour ? because sometime I think it is and other moment I Don't think it is… What do you think ?
> 
> And other questions, I wanted a Lady Dior bag for so many years as this bag is such a classic one and so well made but I was thinking of have it in black. But this beautiful baby was at a really good price and I know it was just waiting for me.
> 
> But now I'm afraid as it's my first Dior Bag. Is the leather fragile or easily scratching ? Is colour transfer possible with this colour ?
> 
> I'm not an "evening" person, and now that I have a baby, I Don't go often to restaurants or else on the evening anymore. So I wan't to use it as a "day bag". Not every day because I have other bags that I like to wear, but maybe 2/3 times a Week. Sometime more, sometime less. Do you think it's possible with this bag ?
> 
> Thank you for your help !



I'm afraid I can't see your pics  

Better to load as jpgs


----------



## luciechic

Oh sorry here are the pics!


----------



## averagejoe

luciechic said:


> Oh sorry here are the pics!


It looks like Fard although there are some similar colours from Dior, too. Do you have the paper tag that came with the bag? Inside, there is a style number with the colour code at the end. If you can provide the code here, then we can verify the colour.

As for colour transfer, it is possible, but it doesn't mean that you chose the wrong colour. Colour transfer happens on black leather as well, although the colour is so dark that you can't really see it. As long as you are careful not to get the bag in prolonged contact with colourfast fabrics like denim, then you should not experience colour transfer.

The lambskin leather does require a bit more care than a grained calfskin to avoid scratches and scuffs, but it isn't that delicate. If you're careful to avoid scratching the bag with your nails and other objects, as well as avoiding rubbing the corners against anything, then your bag should look pristine for a long time.


----------



## luciechic

Oh sorry here are the pics! 


averagejoe said:


> It looks like Fard although there are some similar colours from Dior, too. Do you have the paper tag that came with the bag? Inside, there is a style number with the colour code at the end. If you can provide the code here, then we can verify the colour.
> 
> As for colour transfer, it is possible, but it doesn't mean that you chose the wrong colour. Colour transfer happens on black leather as well, although the colour is so dark that you can't really see it. As long as you are careful not to get the bag in prolonged contact with colourfast fabrics like denim, then you should not experience colour transfer.
> 
> The lambskin leather does require a bit more care than a grained calfskin to avoid scratches and scuffs, but it isn't that delicate. If you're careful to avoid scratching the bag with your nails and other objects, as well as avoiding rubbing the corners against anything, then your bag should look pristine for a long time.



Thank you for your answer ! This helps me a lot. And thanks for authenticate this baby in another tread.

here is the invoice. It’s help ?


----------



## averagejoe

luciechic said:


> Oh sorry here are the pics!
> 
> 
> Thank you for your answer ! This helps me a lot. And thanks for authenticate this baby in another tread.
> 
> here is the invoice. It’s help ?


I believe the colour is called Rose Bonbon (pink candy). It isn't Fard.


----------



## luciechic

averagejoe said:


> I believe the colour is called Rose Bonbon (pink candy). It isn't Fard.



thank you so much ! These colour looks so similar. And I saw on the website that there is so many different types of pink.


----------



## averagejoe

luciechic said:


> And I saw on the website that there is so many different types of pink.


Yes! And so many similar pinks, too. This colour is also close to Bois de Rose and the older nude colour.


----------



## sorachild

Hi guys! I’m really new here. I stumbled across this post coz I am in the same situation as OP was!! (hi OP) 

I just got the Montaigne 30 in blue oblique too (I love it so much) and when I was in store purchasing it - guess what? I fell in love with myabcdior.

initially I was considering the black with ruthenium hardware but when I unthinkingly popped by to check it out in a beige dress… it looked very out of place.

My SA suggested I should get the blush as it will match 50% of my wardrobe (feminine / light coloured / dresses) while the other half (black and jeans etc) would probably go better with my Montaigne. ie instead of getting both dark coloured bags and having trouble matching lighter coloured feminine dresses.  

I don’t own any other luxury bags (the Montaigne was my first!)

my initial choice of black lambskin with ruthenium hardware was due to considerations like: black is so easy to match, durable colour, classic.

although I like the blush I am concerned of it changing colour with time (I’ve seen some horrible examples on google)  / colour transfers / high maintenance.

also ps, I’ve also only seen the blush reference code on dior website. Is fard still avail? I saw the blush today and it looks abit brown to me under the yellow lights in dior store. 

I don’t foresee myself buying more lux bags soon after myabcdior (saving up for Cartier items I’ve been eyeing) hence, I would love a bag that I can use for years to come and one that can last as long!


apologies for the long post. I deeply appreciate everyone that took the time to read my lengthy post and will appreciate any advice / comments!


----------



## stockcharlie

sorachild said:


> Hi guys! I’m really new here. I stumbled across this post coz I am in the same situation as OP was!! (hi OP)
> 
> I just got the Montaigne 30 in blue oblique too (I love it so much) and when I was in store purchasing it - guess what? I fell in love with myabcdior.
> 
> initially I was considering the black with ruthenium hardware but when I unthinkingly popped by to check it out in a beige dress… it looked very out of place.
> 
> My SA suggested I should get the blush as it will match 50% of my wardrobe (feminine / light coloured / dresses) while the other half (black and jeans etc) would probably go better with my Montaigne. ie instead of getting both dark coloured bags and having trouble matching lighter coloured feminine dresses.
> 
> I don’t own any other luxury bags (the Montaigne was my first!)
> 
> my initial choice of black lambskin with ruthenium hardware was due to considerations like: black is so easy to match, durable colour, classic.
> 
> although I like the blush I am concerned of it changing colour with time (I’ve seen some horrible examples on google)  / colour transfers / high maintenance.
> 
> also ps, I’ve also only seen the blush reference code on dior website. Is fard still avail? I saw the blush today and it looks abit brown to me under the yellow lights in dior store.
> 
> I don’t foresee myself buying more lux bags soon after myabcdior (saving up for Cartier items I’ve been eyeing) hence, I would love a bag that I can use for years to come and one that can last as long!
> 
> 
> apologies for the long post. I deeply appreciate everyone that took the time to read my lengthy post and will appreciate any advice / comments!



I totally understand where you are coming from! Black is always a classic, safe choice. Personally, however, I love the fard color (which is the same as blush online) and I agree it has a bit of light brown neutral undertone, which I think is so easy to match. Powder pink would be more light pinkish tone, which is also lovely. 

I just recently got my fard abcdior a few months back and used it a few times. From the quality of lambskin and the reviews I’ve read, I’m not too concerned about discoloration or maintenance, and I don’t baby my bag too much.

Hope you would find the bag you love! Fard abc is one of those bags that I couldn’t get out of my mind, and hence finally took the plunge  it makes my heart sing every time I uses it!


----------



## Meioseille

Hi all, i have jusr bought a fard color and found this google that this twilly is georgous.
Anyone know the twilly name?


----------



## Meioseille

Hi all, anyone use a samorga organizee for your lady dior? Cos the inner is fabric lining.
If yes , can share what colour u bought at samorga?


----------



## bagness

Meioseille said:


> Hi all, i have jusr bought a fard color and found this google that this twilly is georgous.
> Anyone know the twilly name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277001



Its the “Le Mythe de Daphné” Mitzah Scarf in pink.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Mine is not from Samorga. I got it from zoomoni. I got the color mauve pink and i think it is a good match. 



Meioseille said:


> Hi all, anyone use a samorga organizee for your lady dior? Cos the inner is fabric lining.
> If yes , can share what colour u bought at samorga?


----------



## sorachild

Finally got this baby ❤️







stockcharlie said:


> I totally understand where you are coming from! Black is always a classic, safe choice. Personally, however, I love the fard color (which is the same as blush online) and I agree it has a bit of light brown neutral undertone, which I think is so easy to match. Powder pink would be more light pinkish tone, which is also lovely.
> 
> I just recently got my fard abcdior a few months back and used it a few times. From the quality of lambskin and the reviews I’ve read, I’m not too concerned about discoloration or maintenance, and I don’t baby my bag too much.
> 
> Hope you would find the bag you love! Fard abc is one of those bags that I couldn’t get out of my mind, and hence finally took the plunge  it makes my heart sing every time I uses it!


----------



## quiestu

i'm sorry if this has been asked before, but are fard and rose des vents the same color? the sa who sold me my lady dior brought it out and said it was rose des vents. i'm just curious if it's the same as the fard color i always here about o:


----------



## hlzpenguin

quiestu said:


> i'm sorry if this has been asked before, but are fard and rose des vents the same color? the sa who sold me my lady dior brought it out and said it was rose des vents. i'm just curious if it's the same as the fard color i always here about o:


My understanding is that fard refers to the blush color whereas rose des vents is a different color.


----------



## XCCX

I agree with @hlzpenguin and want to add that lady Dior came in rose des vents color only in the patent leather.


quiestu said:


> i'm sorry if this has been asked before, but are fard and rose des vents the same color? the sa who sold me my lady dior brought it out and said it was rose des vents. i'm just curious if it's the same as the fard color i always here about o:


----------



## michi_chi

quiestu said:


> i'm sorry if this has been asked before, but are fard and rose des vents the same color? the sa who sold me my lady dior brought it out and said it was rose des vents. i'm just curious if it's the same as the fard color i always here about o:



They might be similar in that they are in the same colour scheme but the shades will be different. Obviously not possible unless someone has Fard and Rose des Vents bags side by side, but each shade is specific to the collection/season


----------



## Loussier

I saw this picture on social media. I was wondering if one of them is fard and the other one blush? A few people told me blush is fard when I asked for fard…I once thought I was colour blind until I saw this picture


----------



## coreenmd

The one on the right is Fard/Blush. It is a brownish nude pink.


----------



## daffyduck

Has anyone able to compare Fard color with Blush color? Are they exactly the same color or slightly different shade?


----------



## monpascal

daffyduck said:


> Has anyone able to compare Fard color with Blush color? Are they exactly the same color or slightly different shade?


My understanding from this thread is that Fard and Blush are the same, fard means blush in French
While the lighter pink option is Rose des vents


----------



## coreenmd

They have this elusive mini in store in Canada and the SA here has a few images over at insta. Definitely one of my favorite LD’s!


----------

